# OOB Review - War of the Colossal Beast - Jeff Yagher



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

I love Jeff Yagher.  There..... I said it!    

Jeff has been sculpting away in the background and people like me get a bit of a thrill when he actually posts something on the forums. I also get a huge thrill when he sculpts something a little different, such as this super cool War of the Colossal Beast kit.

There are other threads around showing Mr Riojas' wonderful paint job which features as the box art for the kit, but I thought you might like to see what it looks like out of the box.

Here are a few basic details. (I did get approval from a certain "man-of-mystery" prior to posting this).

WAR OF THE COLOSSAL BEAST (Not sure if that is the official name of the kit)
*Sculptor:* Jeff Yagher (I believe he leaps tall buildings in a single bound, etc)
*Casting:* Alchemy Works - Mike Evans (Apparently has the patience of a saint to cast all the small parts)
*Material:* Resin
*Scale:* How tall is the Colossal Beast in the film? 60FT? The figure here is 9" tall, so that would be about 1/80th scale.
My friend ignatz at the Clubhouse pointed out that HO scale (1/87 scale) looks convincing when used with this kit.
*Size:* Very compact - once built it is 10 1/2"tall, 8" wide and 6" deep.
*Parts:* 27 resin parts plus the wire for the powerlines.
*Inclusions:* Comes with an instruction sheet and box art.
*What else do I need:* If you've done any model building, you've got all you need.
*Website:* No website


If you are on the frail side, don't watch the following trailer for W of the CB. It is VERY frightening.







Here is a wonderful photo of Dean Parkin as Lt. Col. Glenn Manning as the Colossal Man (Beast) 










Things I love about this kit............... the slightly smaller footprint, but big kit feel, the higher part count so you can at least
glue a few things together, the quality of the casting and of course the great diorama sculpt by Jeff.


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

I don't have a picture of the box and the packaging, but it was all well wrapped with lots of packing peanuts,
newspaper and bubble wrap. The smaller parts arrived in seal-able plastic bags so they didn't get lost. The
instructions came in a brown envelope.









Here are the 27 parts plus the powerline wire. It almost takes me back to the good old days of
building cars and ships (when I was a kid) and it was a case of the more parts the better. There
is a minor seam line on the Beast to deal with, but it won't cause you any problems. I only found
2 tiny air bubbles - one on the bottom of the neck and one on the bottom of the back of his "skirt".
The quality of most kits produced today is pretty amazing. There is some flashing to clean up on
the tower legs, but it is easily removed with a sharp blade. Don't exert too much pressure on
the parts though as you are cutting.









The base comes in 2 sections. Just join the wavy sections together. For such a compact base,
Jeff fitted a ton of stuff on it and it doesn't look cluttered when completed (see pics below).









The rear of the base.









The 2 sections pushed together. The Beast stands with one foot on the rear rock formation and the
other foot on the front rock formation. Note the pre-marked holes for trees, shrubs and guard rail for the road.









The Beast comes in 4 parts - head, L arm, R arm and body. I've just pushed in a little
super sculpey to keep the parts in place. Nothing is glued. I think the likeness is well done.









The rear of the Beast. I like the sense of movement that Jeff was able to give him.









He is well balanced and is standing atop the rock formations on his own.


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

Plenty of facial detail to paint.









I really don't think he is happy.









Wound/scarring on his shoulder.









I love all these little diorama details. You get 3 trees, 3 shrubs and 2 sections of guard rail for the
road. If you think one of the guard rails looks bent, it is made that way to follow the curve in the road.
Of course most people will want to add a couple more details for that personalized feel.









The power-line tower parts and wire. There are 4 sides to the tower, 4 feet, a small square part
that fits over the top of the tower, wire hangers and wire.









No glue here either. Just all balanced for the photo. As I mentioned earlier Jeff has fitted all this
onto an 8" x 6" base and it is 10 1/2" tall. It certainly doesn't feel like a small kit when you see all
the parts put into place.









Steve Riojas' completed kit. If you'd like Steve to paint something for you,
contact him through his website http://www.steveriojas.com/ModelKits.htm









Hopefully there will be a follow up piece to this in the future.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...just...WOW...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

This is a Great kit:thumbsup:
Mine should be here this week:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Another WOW! This kit looks fantastic and another winner from Jeff, love the addition of fine resin detail parts (hell, a little flash at that scale is expected). I dont have a ruler in front of me, but sounds like it would fit nicely with the Aurora monsters. Well done Jeff and Co.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hunch said:


> Another WOW! This kit looks fantastic and another winner from Jeff, love the addition of fine resin detail parts (hell, a little flash at that scale is expected). I dont have a ruler in front of me, but sounds like it would fit nicely with the Aurora monsters. Well done Jeff and Co.


Yep it was originally meant to be done in Styrene, produced by Monarch and at a scale to fit right in with the Auroras, 1/8...
So it's going to look great with all those oldies:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Great kit, i thought this wasn't getting released??.. if anyone wants one where can you order it??


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That is a great kit and of course a Riojas job on it was going to look fantastic. All those diorama details really make it a fantastic kit similar to the latest Moebius and Monarch kits. And I suppose with this resin version being released there will not be a Monarch styrene version?

Bob K.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Not a subject I would normally be interested in. But still a way cool sculpt and buildup. Can't imagine anyone doing a better job on this type of figure kit.


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

IanWilkinson said:


> Great kit, i thought this wasn't getting released??.. if anyone wants one where can you order it??


Hi Ian,

Resin Club is doing a small release of this. I've passed your interest on to the person concerned. Of course if you have dealt with them before, feel free to talk to them yourself.

David


----------



## Professor Fate (Jan 22, 2008)

I am stunned. That kit has the qualities of a classic Aurora (simple, yet fascinating). Of course, Aurora would have had cheesy looking sparks coming off the electrical tower (a la Bride of Frankenstein). Just imagine a glow version of this...

Fate


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

.......Hmmmm cheesy looking sparks coming off the electrical tower eh?....
...might just have to add those lightning bolts to my kit when it get's here... 
Mcdee


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

Awesome. Nicer than the old Billiken kit. Can you pass my info on as well? [email protected]


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm also interested. Please have Resin Club contact me as well.
My email address is [email protected]

What is the retail price?

Thanks,

Barry


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

Chuck and bqeman - I've passed on your details to the person concerned. I paid US$130 for mine.

Thanks to everyone who posted. I thought you would enjoy seeing it.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

It does look great. I thought John from XO Facto said his was the only one?
What is the Resin Club? Are all members here welcome to join, or is it exclusive?


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

^^ Yes, it is an exclusive club.:thumbsup: That way the kit producers can better control who gets their kits. It helps weed out Recasters and some of their scum friends.:dude: Pretty cool club.
Bob


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes a very cool club:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Great kit I would also love to get one of those kits as well


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

To everyone hoping to hear from Resin Club, please be patient for a week or so, whilst they deal with a private family matter. Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Bobman said:


> ^^ Yes, it is an exclusive club.:thumbsup: That way the kit producers can better control who gets their kits. It helps weed out Recasters and some of their scum friends.:dude: Pretty cool club.
> Bob


I agree , there's a lot idiots out there who steal each others kits and designs and just want to make a quick buck or 'get back' at another producer ( I know I've seen it over many years) I won't have anything to do with ANY of them. I buy only styrene kits for the most part now, and it's what I can afford.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey Dave. Excellent review. Thank you for taking the time to take the pics, host them and write the review. You do some of the best review’s in the hobby. :thumbsup: I know Jeff loved reading it.

The addition of the trailer was a really nice touch.

Thanks again for taking the time to share this with all of us. 

John


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mine landed and was at home when I got there after work!!!
Absolutely fantastic:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Scott J (Jun 21, 2000)

Great review Dave and thanks for sharing. Great kit all the way across the board. This is what the hobby is all about!!

Scott J.


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

mcdougall said:


> Mine landed and was at home when I got there after work!!!
> Absolutely fantastic:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


I see you get around the forums, McDee! Thanks for sharing your positive experience with the kit.

To everyone else, thanks for posting as well. I'm sure Jeff Yagher and Resin Club appreciate all the comments and like hearing everyone's thoughts.

David


----------



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

Wow!!! What a great Kit!!! Jeff is the best


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

IanWilkinson said:


> Great kit, i thought this wasn't getting released??.. if anyone wants one where can you order it??


Hi David, 
I would be interested in this kit as well. Could you pass my info on to whoever needs it to see if they would allow me to purchase a kit>
Thanks, Steve


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

interesting kit, god help those below him looking up, is the kit still available?


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

scooke123 and tanis-uk,

I think it may still be available. I'll pass on your interest to Resin Club.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK G! I would like one please! I sent you a PM!!! I think this kit is just :thumbsup:OUTSTANDING!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

Chinxy said:


> OK G! I would like one please! I sent you a PM!!! I think this kit is just :thumbsup:OUTSTANDING!
> 
> Chinxy!:dude:


I have passed on your interest and sent you a PM too

Hopefully you will hear something in the next 2 weeks.

If anyone feels they may have been forgotten, just let me know and I'll try and check for you. Thanks again for everyone's patience and understanding.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Sure hope I can get this kit! It would be nice to do and take to Wonderfest! Just OUTSTANDING! 

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

gomontoya said:


> I have passed on your interest and sent you a PM too
> 
> Hopefully you will hear something in the next 2 weeks.
> 
> If anyone feels they may have been forgotten, just let me know and I'll try and check for you. Thanks again for everyone's patience and understanding.


Gomontoya,

I just sent you a PM about this kit.:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Gomontoya,
> 
> I just sent you a PM about this kit.:thumbsup:
> 
> MMM


Hi MMM, I have passed your info on and sent you a PM too Let me know if you need anything else.

David


----------

